# Stopping periods



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

I have been on Desogen to stop my periods because they are very painful when I have them. However, recently it hasn't worked to stop periods. I have auditions on February 14, 15, 16, 23 and March 3 and 4. I was thinking I could either take my leftover painkillers to control the pain of the periods if I get it those days or I could take two pills a day for three days to prevent a period from occuring. I don't have Endometriosis or ovarian cysts but do have a small fibroid tumor on the fundus (top part of) uterus but supposedly it isn't "large enough to cause problems." Anyway, if my gynocologist doesn't come up with something I'm pleased with so I won't get my period those days, is it safe to take two pills a day for three days so I won't get my period? These auditions are very important to me and determine my future and I hate to have some bodily thing interfering with my life!!


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I would contact my doctor before making any decisions...Nat


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

Any advice you can give me if I'm not pleased with my doctor's decision? I need to act on this now so I don't get my period at inconvenient times.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

You really have to check with your doctor. Just tell them what you told us.I also take Desogen continuously and get very painful periods otherwise.You should have time to check with the dr's office and still be able to fiddle with when you get your period. Or maybe they'll want you to try a different type of pill, if that isn't strong enough for you. How long has it been since you had a period? Sometimes your body really wants to have one, and you'll get more and more breakthrough bleeding, and that often means you need to stop for a period. My dr's instructions were to call them if I was bleeding despite the continuous pills. Check with your dr regardless. But if you really don't want to get your period then, you might want to stop for a period before the audition. You could time it so you were getting your period, say, the 8-13 of Feb and March.I really advise against doubling your pills unless your dr says it's ok. You don't want to mess with your hormones too much. Plus, I don't know if this happens to you, but if I double up because I miss a pill, I can feel pretty nauseous...you don't want to be pukey or crampy at your audition!


----------

